# Drowning lake livingston



## Mattsfishin

I just got word there may have been a drowning on the lake. I will post more info when I get it or someone can add to the post. I was told it was a fellow 2cooler. PLEASE EVERYONE wear a life vest.


----------



## Mattsfishin

PLEASE PRAY FOR Kevin Duncan aka Git$um family as they go through this terrible time.


----------



## reeltimer

terrible news prayers sent..

sent from my taxpayer-funded sail phone and yes the government is tapped into my talk


----------



## MrTroutsnot

Prayers sent.


----------



## MrsTroutsnot

Prayers Lifted...Always so sad to hear!


----------



## hopn

My condolences and prayers to Kevin's family. :-( I'm sad to hear this. Kevin is a good man and a great teacher.


----------



## bubbas kenner

Prayers for our fellow 2cooler and his family.Lord be with them.


----------



## danmanfish

our thoughts and prayers to Kevins family..


----------



## Reel Time

Oh my goodness. Prayers for Kevin's family.


----------



## markbrumbaugh

Prayers for the family. I am so saddened to hear.


----------



## poco jim

Prayers sent


----------



## big D.

Prayers sent...reading some of his old posts, sad


----------



## Sunbeam

BBjim call about 2pm and said the rescue boats were launching to search for a missing boater. 
He just reported that there are dozens of various law enforcement and game officers coming and going from the marina. 
He also reported that a 21 ft Lowes pontoon was just towed into the marina.
Shadslinger and others are on site. Can't raise Shadslinger on the phone.
BBjim said he had no names or details available at this time.
BBjim will stay after his shift ends if he can be of any assistance. 
I will try to post any other news.
It does appear that we did lose a 2cool family member. Praying for the best but dreading the worse.


----------



## RAYSOR

Prayers sent.


----------



## FISHROADIE

So very sad to hear such a thing, prayers sent for him and his family.


----------



## slabnabbin

Prayers sent


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

Man thia ia terrible. I just met gitsum at this years gathering at Dukes. 

Sent from my DROIDX using Tapatalk 2


----------



## adpostel

Very sad news.... May the Lord be with his family through this tough time...


----------



## droebuck

Sad news prayers sent for his family.


----------



## DCAVA

Prayers for the family


----------



## pYr8

Y'all gotta be kidding, can't be git$um!?!?!?!


----------



## shadslinger

I just came from Beacon's as Kevin's family was starting to gather up around Debbie, Kevin's wife. 
I am sure I am with everyone else here who knew Kevin, a grand person with the absolute most optimistic out look on life. 
I miss him badly, Let's all keep his family in our prayers as his body has not been recovered and there are hard times ahead while the family waits.
They will suspend the search at dark then start again tomorrow.
God bless all 2coolers.


----------



## Gofish2day

That is Terrible news. Prayers to the family.


----------



## pYr8

Wow, seems true, so sad, didn't want to believe it...
Prayers out to Kevin's family during these sad times


----------



## FishNJeremy

Very sad news. Prayers for the family


----------



## chucktx

thoughts and prayers to the family.......very sad indeed!


----------



## texcajun

Never met Kevin, but I always enjoyed his posts. Such a shame. Prayers offered.


----------



## lx22f/c

Prayers sent for Kevin's family. 
I just talked to him 2 days ago about our dove hunt. 
I met him last year and we have become good friends. My heart is saddened by this news. 


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## whistech

I'm at a loss for words. I never met him, but I always enjoyed reading his posts. May God Bless his family and help them through this horrible time. To Shadslinger or anyone who is close, please keep us posted as to what we can do to help his family. God Speed Git$um!


----------



## BayouBonsaiMan

Prayers sent!


----------



## Roosters Tackle

Man that is horrible news. Kevin was a helleva nice guy. The world will miss him as will I.
Mitch


----------



## BmacBmac1

I would first like to THANK shadslinger for being with Debbie and staying as long as he did today. Kevin's wife was alone with no-one she knew up until he arrived as my wife and I were in route as fast as we could possibly get there.

Please keep Kevin's family in your prayers as tough times are surely ahead.

I almost never post on here but I can tell you from being close to Kevin he spoke often of 2cool and the great people he has met.

It is almost unbelievable that this has happened. i just spoke with him last night. I spent 4 days with him at his families property last weekend prepping for deer season.

I will miss him as he was truly a great friend to me more like a brother.


----------



## Chunky

Just got off the phone with Billy and I am in shock. I just can't believe this is true. Kevin and I have fished, bow fished, and deer hunted together for the last 6 or 8 years. We were going dove hunting in two weeks. Tragic 

I have never met a kinder, nicer, more gentle man. He was a good friend and great outdoorsman. 

Prayers sent.


----------



## adpostel

Sure wish I was off, I have HDS SideScan Sonar, could go help tomorrow, but I'm working nights... To the guys that have been over there, if they can pin point where he went down, the odds are highly likely that he will be in the same spot. I have helped in the recovery of two loved ones, and an acquaintance in Clear Lake, they were only feet from where they went down. I put a high dollar Sonar system on my boat to help in situations like these. I sure hope they find him, and I also wish I could go help, unfortunately, I work thru Tuesday night. Prayers sent again......


----------



## ranger374v

Prayers sent

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk - now Free


----------



## fishinganimal

Very sad day for our 2cool family. Kevin was a true gentleman in all respects. RIP my fishing brother. And prayers to all affected.


----------



## whsalum

Prayers sent to the loved ones that are left behind. Words are so inadequate at times like these.RIP Kevin.


----------



## james79

Prayers sent


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Just terrible news. Heavy Prayers for his family and friends.


----------



## Chew

Very sorry to hear this. Heart breaking news.


----------



## Momma's Worry

shocked to hear.....never met but we e-mailed back and forth many times about electronics......prayers sent ....... d law Liberty,Tx


----------



## Cody C

Dang, that's terrible. Sad to hear. 
Prayers up. 


Cody C


----------



## juror81

With heavy heart. Prayers sent for Kevin and his family


----------



## nelson6500

Prayers sent


----------



## whackmaster

Praying for Kevin's family.He will be missed. He always had a smile on his face. Very sad news.


----------



## shadslinger

I just came from Beacon Bay and the recovery was successful at about 11:30 or so.

I want to thank the recovery and rescue teams, and Game Wardens for their outstanding professionalism and sensitivity to Kevin's family members during this tragedy. Thanks very much to them and to all 2coolers who have expressed their condolences.
There will be a length of time before any arrangements can be made, while assessments and protocols are followed.
When arrangements are made I am sure 2coolers will be notified as Kevin loved us all, as we did him.


----------



## fishinganimal

Thank you Loy for keeping us posted and being there. I still cannot believe it. At least the family can get some closure. RIP Kevin


----------



## pYr8

Thank you for the update, Loy. Glad to hear of the tactful crew out there, tough enough time for Kevin's family. Continued thoughts....


----------



## megafish

My condolences to his family prayers sent, so sorry to hear of this tragic news he was a great guy!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## megafish

He will be missed! So Sad to hear! Great Thanks Loy for being there for his family!

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4[/quote]

Sent from my SCH-I535 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Captain

Sad to hear, prayers for Kevin and his family.


----------



## D.L.

Terrible News. RIP Kevin


----------



## berger1b

Such sad news. I did not know Kevin personally but always enjoyed reading his post like others on here. My condolences to his wife and family.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

I have waited to respond here because words seem so trivial. 
I met Kevin personally at the last fish fry, and I got the same feeling in person that I did from his posts, that he was a really good person. I feel that the world suffered a great loss.


----------



## broadonrod

Very sad. Prayers sent. Brett


----------



## Hoytbowhunter

Prayers sent


----------



## danmanfish

I had posted this in Bluewater Board.. nice to see the support from 2cool family..

http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=570593


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Anyone know what happened? I'm in if you guys want to start a money drive for his family. Just so sad about this. Never met him but it seems like he was someone I would have liked to have met from reading this.


----------



## shadslinger

Kevin left his boat to retrieve a float tube and got in trouble, wind kept a life jacket from reaching him when thrown and all too quick he was gone. Of course the need for sensitivity to his family is paramount and we respect it foremost.


All 2coolers and lurkers want to know the reason why someone loses their life on the water, because we all spend so much time there enjoying fishing, etc...and want to know the things we should watch out for.


----------



## whsalum

Having fished Lady Livingston since the late 70's I have seen far too many of these tragedies. I can say we are extremely lucky to have such a dedicated and compassionate rescue and recovery crew on our lake.All I can say is 'THANKS" to the fine men and women who perform these recoveries and 'May God Bless" Kevins wife and family in the coming days.


----------



## tbone2374

Shows how easy accidents can happen...so sorry to hear . May God bless and give strength for the family. Never ever fail to wear your PFD. Bad things happen, when you least, expect it!


----------



## Haute Pursuit

It's amazing how fast things can turn South. Thank you for the explanation shadslinger. More prayers for the family.


----------



## Bocephus

So sad to hear this, prayer sent for his family.


----------



## RB II

Very sad indeed. My condolences to the family and friends.


----------



## saltwatersensations

This is very sad to hear. May he RIP. My condolences to the family.


----------



## Meadowlark

Condolences to the family in this tragic time.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Look guys, his family for sure was not planning this. Can someone that knows his wife and we trust, set up a Paypal or collect some checks for them? I would willingly donate $250 even though I never met him. Just seemed like a great guy from everything I have read since his passing. I just went through the unexpected death of my father in December... The cost is astronomical when you don't expect it. Let's try to help this family out... I know that it is early, but the early bird gets the worm.


----------



## hopn

Haute Pursuit said:


> Look guys, his family for sure was not planning this. Can someone that knows his wife and we trust, set up a Paypal or collect some checks for them? I would willingly donate $250 even though I never met him. Just seemed like a great guy from everything I have read since his passing. I just went through the unexpected death of my father in December... The cost is astronomical when you don't expect it. Let's try to help this family out... I know that it is early, but the early bird gets the worm.


I second this and am willing to contribute. Would be great if someone close to the family can head this up. Though paypal is great, paypal will keep around 4%. Or, all we need is a mailing address and who to make check out to. We can keep an active post here to account for all who contributed.


----------



## whackmaster

The cost is astronomical when you expect it. Let's try to help this family out.

I had to plan 2 funerals 7 months apart (mother and brother) and with life insurance the cost is still expensive. With the 2cool family we can financial help in some small way.


----------



## Ol'Bob

I knew Kevin for many years through my wife's work and many good times hunting East Texas and a few white bass trips to the lake. May Kevin rest in peace. May his family find comfort in friends during this tragic, unexpected time. Prayers sent.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

whackmaster said:


> The cost is astronomical when you expect it. Let's try to help this family out.
> 
> I had to plan 2 funerals 7 months apart (mother and brother) and with life insurance the cost is still expensive. With the 2cool family we can financial help in some small way.


Let's make it happen. Just need someone trustworthy that is close to the family to step up...


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Remember it is not how much you can give, it is a collective effort to help a family hardship they had no idea of happening to them.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Come on guys..


----------



## Titus Bass

So sad...prayers for the family..


----------



## Hotrod

RIP buddy, tight lines


----------



## Jetty Ling

Prayers sent up for his family !


----------



## RB II

HP, I am in to donate. I just need to know where/ to whom to send it. Terrible tragedy.


----------



## sotexhookset

Same here. Prayers sent to his family.


----------



## adpostel

Keep us posted, I am in to donate or help out with something....


----------



## Rip"N"Rob

Prayers sent


----------



## BmacBmac1

As I type this message, I am not sure the reality of what has happened has taken root yet. 

When I received the call from Kevin's wife Debbie that she was in dire straights and needed me I did what any true friend would and got help on the way and then got to her side as fast as humanly possible.

My wife, I and many of Kevin and his wifes Debbie's family members were at her side for the last (2) days during this tragic time. Kevin and Debbie were and are special people with amazing families.

As soon as arrangements are made I will make sure to keep you informed.

As I stated earlier in this post, Kevin was a special one and really liked most everyone, especially 2coolers!


Please keep the prayers for his family flowing they can surely use them!

Take care and be safe - Kevin's Buddy Billy!


----------



## Sunbeam

I am in on a donation. Just need details. It might be early since the family was still here until late afternoon. Maybe one of the close family might read these post and respond.


----------



## lx22f/c

I am in on a donation.


Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## 2400tman

So sad. Prayers sent. I'm in for a donation as well. Anyone set it up yet?


----------



## FISHROADIE

I only knew Kevin for a short time I fished with him and Loy one day. And I talked with him and his wife at the fish fry at Dukes. The day we fished together was fun he kept us entertained all day with his humor. I always thought we would get the chance to go out and fish together again. I really wish I had reached out to him and planned another fishing trip with him. I feel like I have really missed out, he was a great guy and fun to be around and he loved fishing. I am for the ideal to help out his family, as soon as something is set up so that we can, please let me know. Its still very hard to fathom that he is gone, more prayers sent for his family and his close friends for losing such a good man.

RIP Kevin.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

We just need someone who has ties to the family...


----------



## Reel Time

Haute Pursuit said:


> We just need someone who has ties to the family...


BmacBmac1 (Billy) is the closest I know of. Shadslinger and Bueyeyescowboy are probably the next closest.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Just let one of them take it and we can make it rain... I feel so bad for this family... Such a sudden tragedy.


----------



## BmacBmac1

I am more than willing to do it for the family.

Never done this before but however best this should be done I'm in.

Payments could made to strictly to Debbie Duncan and sent to me and I can get them in her hands or whatever is best.

Tell me how best to handle.


Thanks - Billy


----------



## Reel Time

Haute Pursuit said:


> Just let one of them take it and we can make it rain... I feel so bad for this family... Such a sudden tragedy.


Let's give them a day or two to get their plans together. Bmac will post up when they are ready.


----------



## BmacBmac1

Reel Time said:


> Let's give them a day or two to get their plans together. Bmac will post up when they are ready.


Probably best, I can also ask Debbie what she would prefer.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BmacBmac1 said:


> I am more than willing to do it for the family.
> 
> Never done this before but however best this should be done I'm in.
> 
> Payments could made to strictly to Debbie Duncan and sent to me and I can get them in her hands or whatever is best.
> 
> Tell me how best to handle.
> 
> Thanks - Billy


 Thank you sir. I just want to send my money to someone connected to the family. I hope you understand and I thank you for stepping up!


----------



## hopn

BmacBmac1 said:


> I am more than willing to do it for the family.
> 
> Never done this before but however best this should be done I'm in.
> 
> Payments could made to strictly to Debbie Duncan and sent to me and I can get them in her hands or whatever is best.
> 
> Tell me how best to handle.
> 
> Thanks - Billy


Thanks Billy. Please create a new post, ask 2cool admin to grant you unlimited edits for post. Then you can record those who sent money, and amount. Agree, strictly made out to Debbie Duncan. If you are too busy and want me to handle the updates, then just PM me the name or 2cool handle and amount, and I can update the post for you. Also, 2coolers, make sure the bottom left of the check has your 2cool handle if you wish to not show your real name online.


----------



## whsalum

I'm all in guys, just need the info.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

Awesome. I await this getting set bup.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

I am really sorry... typing thru my phone and my fingers don't match! Just let me know where to send the money sir. I really apperciate you taking the reins Bmac.


----------



## bueyescowboy

if I can help let me know......I ll be in contact with probably loy and others as I am trying not to bother the family right now.


----------



## Bankin' On It

This is so horrible. I only met Kevin a couple of times and he was always smiling each time. Nice guy. Prayers sent for his family.


----------



## ReelWork

Sad... Prayers and my deepest condolences to the family.


----------



## rod dawg

Our condolences to the family. I'm in for a donation.


----------



## Get the Net

Prayers sent to the family please let me know if I can help in any way.


----------



## SetDaHook

Unbelievably bad news. Prayers and condolences to the family. They say the measure of a good man is the friends he has. Obviously, Kevin was wealthy beyond measure. I didn't know him other than his posts, but still feel like I knew him. God Bless


----------



## Rack Ranch

I lost my Dad a little over two years ago to a drowning accident while he was fishing Lake Amistad. This hits very close to the heart. 

Prayers for family and friends. God will heal in time.


----------



## TripleGrip

prayers sent


----------



## ML56

Prayers for the family, and also for Kevin, resting in the warm embrace of the Lord.-Mike


----------



## Watersoul

Sad to hear of the loss. Prayers sent.


----------



## Eagle180

Sad to hear this terrible news... prayers to the family.


----------



## crappiecandy29

Even though I never been in his boat, I have fished many trips with him threw his post.I love every one of them .This is the saddest news I have heard about someone close in a long time.My heart and prayers go out to him and his family.may God keep them close to his Heart in a time like this.


----------



## big-john

prayers sent to his family. At least he died doing something he obviously loved doing.


----------



## ChrisH2

Prayers sent.


----------



## JFolm

Someone please pm me information to where I can donate something when the time comes. So sorry to read this. I lost my dad to drowning and I can't explain the pain that she is going through.


----------



## adpostel

Can someone take Pay Pal donations? 

I know we are all good people here. Just wanted to add that I personally know "hopn" and I wouldn't hesitate one minute to send my cash his way.... I know he would get it to the family whether it be through another 2cooler that knows the family, or getting it to Ms. Duncan herself....

Please let me know where I can Pay Pal my donation. I have it qued up, ready to go....

Thanks,

adpostel


----------



## hopn

THanks D. *BmacBmac1* is going to handle things. Waiting on details from him.


----------



## BmacBmac1

*Website for Kevin Duncan
* Coming soon. The family thinks it is a wonderful thing that so many 2 coolers want to help out.

lx22f/c is having a site built, it should be up and running very soon. We are setting it up so you can go on and make a donation to Kevins family.

Thanks 2coolers!


----------



## whackmaster

BmacBmac1 said:


> *Website for Kevin Duncan
> * Coming soon. The family thinks it is a wonderful thing that so many 2 coolers want to help out.
> 
> lx22f/c is having a site built, it should be up and running very soon. We are setting it up so you can go on and make a donation to Kevins family.
> 
> Thanks 2coolers!


2 cool family rocks. Thanks guys.


----------



## Haute Pursuit

BmacBmac1 said:


> *Website for Kevin Duncan
> * Coming soon. The family thinks it is a wonderful thing that so many 2 coolers want to help out.
> 
> lx22f/c is having a site built, it should be up and running very soon. We are setting it up so you can go on and make a donation to Kevins family.
> 
> Thanks 2coolers!


Awesome!


----------



## Scholl

This song reminds me a lot of my uncle and I wanted to share it.


----------



## Whitebassfisher

Scholl said:


> This song reminds me a lot of my uncle and I wanted to share it.


.


----------



## Yak a Tak

Hate to read this, so sad!


----------



## DJ77360

If someone would simply post an address for Debbie Duncan the money would be flowing in. People are ready to donate now.
Please post an address and my check will be in the mail today.


----------



## lx22f/c

Website for Kevin Duncan
http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=5582561

Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


----------



## RAMROD1

Prayer sent.


----------



## CrappyFisher

*Very Sad Day*

Prayers Sent.


----------



## akw96

prayers sent, so sad.


----------



## CKALLTHEWAY

Prayers sent !!!! terrible news sad to lose anyone especially a 2cool brother


----------



## Haute Pursuit

lx22f/c said:


> Website for Kevin Duncan
> http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showpost.php?p=5582561
> 
> Cast your burden on the Lord, and He shall sustain You;


Thanks for getting this setup. RIP Kevin and prayers for your family and many friends.


----------



## bueyescowboy

*A Great man lost*

Saturday, Sept 14, 2013 "gitsum" was laid to rest. The funeral was very nice with a large attendance. Kevin would have been proud as all of his family and friends gathered to pay their last respects. The room was full of flowers. One arrangement had a banner that read "Forever Friends" with a minnow bucket inside the flowers. The sadness was still in the room, but there was many laughs because that was the person that Kevin was. I know I can't go pass PI now and not think of Kevin.
Tuesday morning last week I went fishing. A empty feeling hung with me as I came upon PI. I fished for awhile, but the sadness hung with me. After no bites I decided to move. As I rounded the corner of PI off in the distance I seen a rainbow that looked like it was coming off PI. One had to be there at that moment to see the beauty of it all. A feeling of peace came over me as I was sure Kevin was home now.
Here's a picture of the rainbow:


----------



## djduke47823

Prayers sent


----------



## shotman

Prayers sent, God bless.


----------



## Reel Time

bueyescowboy said:


> Saturday, Sept 14, 2013 "gitsum" was laid to rest. * The funeral was very nice with a large attendance*. *(There was standing room only with the back filled and people standing on the sides).* Kevin would have been proud as all of his family and friends gathered to pay their last respects. The room was full of flowers.* One arrangement had a banner that read "Forever Friends" with a minnow bucket inside the flowers.* *(That was awesome!)*. *The sadness was still in the room, but there was many laughs because that was the person that Kevin was. (It was a very "real" ceremony)*. I know I can't go pass PI now and not think of Kevin.
> Tuesday morning last week I went fishing. A empty feeling hung with me as I came upon PI. I fished for awhile, but the sadness hung with me. After no bites I decided to move. As I rounded the corner of PI off in the distance I seen a rainbow that looked like it was coming off PI. One had to be there at that moment to see the beauty of it all. A feeling of peace came over me as I was sure Kevin was home now.
> Here's a picture of the rainbow:


Awesome story and a beautiful pic, Ken! It was so good to see my 2Cool friends and to meet Kevin's family. Next time let's let it be a happier occasion. At the grave side, a few drops of rain fell on us. I leaned over to my cousin and said "Kevin's already fishing up there and he's splashing water landing a fish!" I too will always remember Kevin when I pass PI.


----------



## Sunbeam

Thanks for the photo.
Your are right the service was well fitting to memory of a fellow that loved the outdoors.
I will never forget the story about the time Kevin shot an arrow through the living room wall. A then used the excuse that some one had left a loaded bow in the house and it accidenatlly went off.
I will retell that story about him many times in the future.
RIP Kevin.


----------



## dbullard

My thoughts and prayers are with Kevin's family. Pray that God be with them in these tough times.


----------



## roadhammer

sounds like i missed out on meeting a great man..just reading what yall have wrote about kevin has set the bar even higher for me.god bless his family


----------



## CFKBig57

I dont think i ever met Mr. Git$um, but i always enjoyed his posts. My prayers and condolences to his family. We lost a great friend.


----------



## Spex

I am just now seeing this. My heart goes out to Kevins family. I knew Kevin through work Boise Cascade then Office Max. We shared many of hunting stories and laughs together. Kevin was one customer that I always enjoyed visiting with. He was a great guy always smiling and in a great mood and always ready to share with me his latest and greatest outdoor adventure. You could tell he loved his family and the outdoors by all the pictures he displayed on his desk and the stories he told. He would often invite me on bow fishing trips and 3D shoots but sadly they were never convenient . I WILL MISS MY FRIEND. My prayers go out to his family. The Lord has taken another of the GOOD ONES.


----------



## bigdaddy67

oh man prayers`sent


----------

